# VBA-Script mit Hyperlink aus Excel starten



## sqirl (3. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich schreibe grad ein VBA-Script, welches in einer Excel-Datei ein neues Tabellenblatt mit einem Protokoll schreibt. In einer Zeile des Protokolls soll nun ein Hyperlink eingefügt werden, der ein anderes Makro startet. Ich weiss nur nicht wie das geht  Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------

